

Rvl.io: Online authoring and hosting of reveal.js presentations - hakim
http://www.rvl.io

======
prezjordan
Reveal.js looks mighty cool. I spent a weekend learning node/npm to make
something similar [1] (albeit FAR less feature-rich). The basic idea is that
you write your content with JSON, so making slideshows is super fast.

[1]: <http://prezjordan.github.com/cleaver>

------
remybach
I've always been a huge fan of reveal.js and this takes the tedium out of
making these presentations. Nice one @hakimel!

------
mintplant
On this presentation [1], on my tiny little netbook (800x600 display), around
half of the presentation is cut off at the top [2].

Windows 7, Chrome 22.0.1229.94

[1] <http://www.rvl.io/hakim/theming> [2] <http://i.imgur.com/UGFd5.png>

~~~
hakim
Thanks for pointing that out, have filed an issue for this and will fix soon.

------
msurguy
Awesome replacement to PowerPoint that works on iPhone too! =) great tool!

